# fallen abdomen?!



## infinity (Oct 23, 2005)

This is one of my T.a.s's and I really don't know what to do... It's not a very clear pic as it was feeding and I didn't want to take it out of the container but as you can see (albeit, not too clearly) that its abdomen has fallen towards the ground, the bending point is paper thin and there is some (what looks like/ could be) green blood/ digestive fluid oozing out the top... any advice?! I know with tarantulas, just a bit of vaselline on the wound is fine, but not sure about mantids... and it's just one moult away from adulthood! :'(

I's been this way for the last few moults but I thought it would just grow out of it... the green goo only appeared once fed...


----------



## Rick (Oct 23, 2005)

Hmmm might make it might not. Not much you can do for them. I say just see what happens.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi,

Is it still quite active and willing to feed? If so I don't think you should worry about it too much. One of my chinese did that too but because it was always hanging upside down it bent thew other way.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Ian (Oct 23, 2005)

ohh, that looks well wierd. Have never experienced that, is it about to shed?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Joe (Oct 23, 2005)

i've seen this before if they are about to molt and they fall from a hieght, and land on their abdomen in any way, it can be soft enough to split.

Joe


----------



## infinity (Oct 23, 2005)

it shed within the last week or so... it was bent before the shed, and now it's even bigger and still bent... seems to be feeding and stuff quite happily but I'm a little worried that the more I feed it, the more weight is on that tail and the more chance there is of it splitting more...

I raised this one from the ooth!


----------



## infinity (Oct 24, 2005)

for all those that are concerned (and hoping i'm not going to *bad luck* it by saying it), it's still alive 3 days after i noticed it... feel free to send get well cards and stuff... any donations would be appreciated


----------



## PseudoDave (Oct 24, 2005)

I'll donate a single brown/black hybrid cricket to the cause...

Seriously though, hope the little one pulls through


----------

